# The Microwave oven interfere with my wireless internet connection.



## surapon (May 27, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
My question are Why every time that I use Microwave oven near my notebook computer during my wireless internet use, and my wireless internet will cut off ?
Do Microwave oven interfere with my wireless flashes control system such as Phottix Odin, all 2.4GHZ.wireless flash triggers or Canon STE3-RT ?.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2014)

Microwave ovens pump out a fair big of interference on the 2.4 GHz band used by 802.11g wireless. Using the newer 802.11n (5 GHz) will eliminate the interference problems. 

The Canon -RT system also uses the 2.4 GHz band, I haven't noticed an issue but then I don't know that a microwave has been running when I've been shooting with wireless flash.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 27, 2014)

Same here. I have a laptop in the kitchen. Everytime the microwave is on, wireless internet be off.

I have latest Cisco router with 802.11n as neuro mentioned, but not sure the specs on my laptop. It's an old laptop.


----------



## surapon (May 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Microwave ovens pump out a fair big of interference on the 2.4 GHz band used by 802.11g wireless. Using the newer 802.11n (5 GHz) will eliminate the interference problems.
> 
> The Canon -RT system also uses the 2.4 GHz band, I haven't noticed an issue but then I don't know that a microwave has been running when I've been shooting with wireless flash.


----------



## surapon (May 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Microwave ovens pump out a fair big of interference on the 2.4 GHz band used by 802.11g wireless. Using the newer 802.11n (5 GHz) will eliminate the interference problems.
> 
> The Canon -RT system also uses the 2.4 GHz band, I haven't noticed an issue but then I don't know that a microwave has been running when I've been shooting with wireless flash.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist.
Now , I am understand the problems, and will drink cold coffee when I use Wireless Internet.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Same here. I have a laptop in the kitchen. Everytime the microwave is on, wireless internet be off.
> 
> I have latest Cisco router with 802.11n as neuro mentioned, but not sure the specs on my laptop. It's an old laptop.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Dylan777.
Nice to talk to you again, Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I have latest Cisco router with 802.11n as neuro mentioned, but not sure the specs on my laptop. It's an old laptop.



In general, wireless routers incorporate the older standards, so n-wireless routers are actually 802.11a/b/g/n. 802.11a is dog slow, but uses the 5 GHz band. 802.11b and g are faster, but use 2.4 GHz which is full of interference from microwaves, cordless phone, etc. 

Regarding the router, some just have a single transceiver, others are 'dual-band'. With the former, if there's even a single 802.11g device on the network (WiFi printer, old laptop, etc.), the whole network drops to g speeds on the 2.4 GHz band. Dual band routers can simultaneously run 2.4 GHz b/g and 5 GHz n networks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I have latest Cisco router with 802.11n as neuro mentioned, but not sure the specs on my laptop. It's an old laptop.
> ...


 
Interesting. I recently bought a dual band access point, Its only N600 technology, but they claim full speed on both bands and didn't mention the limitation. It doesn't get heavy use, mostly my son's iphone, or my Amazon tablet. I bought it due to the high power, we can get a fair signal all over the house. I first bought a different brand with one of the ACXXXX units. It was expensive, but range was not what I hoped for.

I'm about to install another access point out in my shop / studio in preparation for a Wi-Fi camera. I have a assortment of various models around, but getting a strong signal thru walls seems to be a limitation, so I may buy another EnGenius. (I also have a outdoor model, but its not a "N", and a camera wants a fast data rate)


----------



## hgraf (May 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> 802.11a is dog slow, but uses the 5 GHz band. 802.11b and g are faster, but use 2.4 GHz which is full of interference from microwaves, cordless phone, etc.



This is a VERY common misconception: 802.11a is actually the same speed as 802.11g. In fact, in many ways, 802.11g IS 802.11a, just specified to run at the 2.4GHz band instead of the 5GHz band.

TTYL


----------



## Halfrack (May 27, 2014)

hgraf said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 802.11a is dog slow, but uses the 5 GHz band. 802.11b and g are faster, but use 2.4 GHz which is full of interference from microwaves, cordless phone, etc.
> ...



Just to second this bit, in that yes, A is G, but A doesn't have channel bleed issues - there are only 3 channels that don't interfere with each other in 2.4ghz, 1, 6 & 11.

To Mr Surapon, check and see if your microwave is older, you may want to replace it with a newer, more shielded model.

For Mt Spokane, check out http://ubnt.com - Ubiquiti Networks - their AirMax Bullet and Pico products are great for setting up links between buildings, or just burning through walls.


----------



## mrsamisnow (May 27, 2014)

microwaves cook food via a radio transmitter. it bombards the food with radio waves. your microwave is "jamming" your wifi signal with these radio waves. If this is happening, your microwave is likely leaking. Get a new microwave


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2014)

mrsamisnow said:


> microwaves cook food via a radio transmitter. it bombards the food with radio waves. your microwave is "jamming" your wifi signal with these radio waves. If this is happening, your microwave is likely leaking. Get a new microwave


ALL microwaves leak..... The question is how much.... You are talking 1000 watts of power from the microwave oven and milliwatts from your wifi device. This raises the noise floor and desensitizes the receivers... Resulting in errors, retransmissions, and if bad enough, dropped links....

Solutions are:

Clean where the magnetic rubber strip of the door seal is.
Buy a better shielded microwave.
Move the wifi router to a place closer to your devices and further from the microwave.
Line the kitchen walls, ceiling, doors, and window with 2mm copper mesh.....


----------



## pato (May 28, 2014)

First of all, a modern microwave shouldn't leak much, it should leak barely anything!
Just that you know, nearly every wireless transmitted signal is in 2.4 GHz. That often includes, baby phones, microwaves, wireless flash systems, wireless cameras (which aren't Wi-Fi standard based), Bluetooth, ....

Regarding some mentioned points, 802.11n works in 2.4 AND also in 5 GHz, depending on the accesspoint. Only 802.11ac works solely in 5 GHz, but most devices aren't yet 802.11ac ready.
If you buy a new accesspoint (802.11n or today better 802.11ac), make sure it's a dual-band device, that works in both frequencies. That way you keep compatibility to all your devices (game consoles and older mobile phones/tables often only work in 2.4 GHz). 

pato


----------



## surapon (May 28, 2014)

Dear All Friends and Teachers.
Yes, About time that I need new Microwave Oven, Because it already serve our family for more than 6 years.
Thanks vyou, Sir/ Madam.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 28, 2014)

http://www.wikihow.com/Check-a-Microwave-for-Leaks

There are posts about putting a cell phone in the microwave and calling the number, but evidently that is not a very conclusive test at all. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## pato (May 30, 2014)

Wow only 6 years old and making such problems? That is not good. I wouldn't expect that of such a new microwave. I mean if it's some 20 years old, or maybe 10-15, then yeah ok it could leak. But a 6 year old one?!? That sounds more like cheap quality or maybe somehow broken.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Check-a-Microwave-for-Leaks
> 
> There are posts about putting a cell phone in the microwave and calling the number, but evidently that is not a very conclusive test at all.
> 
> Good luck with it.



Interesting article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Velo Steve (May 30, 2014)

Before you buy a new microwave, be sure you can return it. We bought a new microwave about 4 years ago - a fairly expensive model. The interference with WiFi was terrible. Fortunately, we still had the older, cheaper one. We are still using the old one, and WiFi is never interrupted.

I don't know about microwave ovens specifically, but there are many ways a device can leak radiation. Even if the cooking section is well sealed, it is possible that some of the supporting circuitry is radiating in a band that affects WiFi.


----------



## jprusa (May 30, 2014)

Surapon

Have you tried changing channels in the router?


----------



## dcm (May 31, 2014)

Our microwave hasn't affected wireless near as much as the wireless baby monitor my daughter uses when the grandkid naps while they are visiting. It broadcasts video in the 2.4Ghz band and she forgets to turn it off. Fortunately most of my devices are now dual band and operate at 5Ghz so its not as much of a problem.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 31, 2014)

I started another reply and ditched it. There is just too much to discuss about radio technology to go there. I would wait on replacing a 6 year old microwave for this reason alone. Instead, consider getting an *ASUS Black Knight* router such as this...

http://www.amazon.com/RT-AC66U-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC1750-Gigabit-Router/dp/B008ABOJKS/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

Then, go here and install a slightly improved (more features, more stablilty) firmware. Note that you can dig into the settings and set the power to max, 200 mW.
http://www.lostrealm.ca/tower/node/79

See how that works first but if you are still having trouble, I suggest that you invest in some better antennas, some extension cables for said antennas and move the antennas some distance apart, changing their orientation to give different emission patterns.
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Power-Supply%C2%AE-WZR-HP-G450H-TL-WR1043ND/dp/B00DMJI9TA/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1401557988&sr=1-3&keywords=wifi+antennas
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BXBIXIQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2S19KAYIQOOLR
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085X3PRE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2H3QE25AGJEMY

And another thing to try would be to move the router to a more central location where things like microwaves and baby monitors are not between the transmission endpoints. Try using a powerline ethernet bridge to create a semi-wired connection to another part of the house from your Internet modem device to the WiFi Router using power outlets and house wiring.
http://www.amazon.com/ZyXEL-HomePlug-Powerline-Wall-Plug-Adapter/dp/B003ULOZ5W/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1401558205&sr=1-1&keywords=powerline+ethernet+bridge

Don't forget that there are two sides to the connection. If you are trying to get an old, weak wifi card in an ancient laptop to perform better, you may still have issues. Suffice to say that you need to see how a variety of devices work before you automatically assume it's the router's fault. Site analysis is very tedious sometimes. Heck, for all you know it could be something at your neighbor's house that is killing your WiFi. Or you live near an airport or cell tower. Or you have weird wiring in your house. The possibilities are endless. What happens if you try the same WiFi Router at another house or office with the same device? Does it work better? Have I battled this problem before? Yes, many times. Every site is different whether it's commercial or residential. You have to have a disciplined test plan and think outside the box.

Another thing you can do is fire up your laptop, start a command line session (*cmd.exe* at the run or search line in the start menu) and then use pings to see how the signal affects throughput. Either use "*ping www.google.com -t*" or "*ping 192.168.1.1 -t*" (or whatever your default gateway address is) to keep the pings going as you walk around. Watch the time (in ms) to see how much latency is occurring. Higher numbers mean more latency. The lower the better. As the radio signal deteriorates, the throughput is reduced to help protect the integrity. Dropped packets are an indication of a dropped or intermittent signal.

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## LDS (May 31, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Check-a-Microwave-for-Leaks
> 
> There are posts about putting a cell phone in the microwave and calling the number, but evidently that is not a very conclusive test at all.
> 
> Good luck with it.



Hope they also specify not turn the microwave oven on.... LOL! Anyway mobile phones use different bands.


----------

